# 72 lemans lower front bumper valance



## 1972LeMans (May 4, 2014)

I'm looking for a lower valance to replace mine, doesn't need to be chrome as I'll probably paint it black. Mine is cracked in the center. I'm having trouble finding this style. 

Thanks for any help. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Can you weld up the existing piece? Probably not that difficult to do and you could reinforce it while you are at it.


----------



## 1972LeMans (May 4, 2014)

I didn't think about that but I could. The lenses for the driving lights are hazyand I'm looking for new ones too.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

